# Can rats catch the flu off you ???



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

I seem to be developing the cold or flu  I haven't been to the doctors yet as the symptoms appeared last night and are worse today. I'm to scared to handle my rats incase I give it to them  I was just checking to be sure because I don't want to endanger their lives, because I love my ratties so much  Ca anyone please help me cause if I can make them sick, then I won't be able to take care of them for a few weeks, cause when I'm sick, I'm sick for like 4+ weeks


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually from what I know, No. The Influenza virus (the Flu) is a human only Virus and should not affect your rats.

Now of coarse we can question that if your having a Flu flare up (since it's a virus) that it would be something environmental that would cause your rats to have myco flare ups.

Really, if your worried, a bit of dark chocolate and fresh parsley.


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok thankyou I'm relieved now, it would be so bad if I couldn't play with my rats, especially if I'm sick and need their company to cheer me up lol


----------

